# Timmies



## mckee19 (21 Mar 2007)

Why are the Taliban called "Timmies" or "Timmy Taliban"?
anyone have the origion of this, like who or where it came from

 :fifty:


----------



## Trooper Hale (21 Mar 2007)

We call them Terry Taliban. Its actually really simple how the name came about. 
Both Timmy and Terry start with a T, as does Taliban. 
Calling them "Timmy Taliban" sounds better then calling them "Darryl Taliban". It is also, obviously a bit of a joke name.
Make sense?


----------



## mckee19 (21 Mar 2007)

haha Yeah that makes sence, for a bit there my buddy had me convinced it had something to do with tim hortons


----------



## Roy Harding (21 Mar 2007)

Hale said:
			
		

> We call them Terry Taliban. Its actually really simple how the name came about.
> Both Timmy and Terry start with a T, as does Taliban.
> Calling them "Timmy Taliban" sounds better then calling them "Darryl Taliban". It is also, obviously a bit of a joke name.
> Make sense?



It may go back a bit further than that.

When I first got into the military, those who were scared to do things (the death slide, rappel, that type of thing) were called "Timmies".  I always assumed this had something to do with being "timid", or perhaps related to Charles Dicken's character - "Tiny Tim".  I never made a study of it, but the term was used occasionally throughout my career - which only ended in '04, so I think that perhaps the "Timmy" designation made the transition to the Taliban recently (I don't recall the term being used in Afghanistan in '02, but perhaps it was).

You've got to admit that the alliteration rolls off the tongue rather smoothly.


Roy


----------



## mckee19 (21 Mar 2007)

rolls of the tongue just like Roll up the Rim does ha ha

i knew there had to be something more to it then saying it just because it rhymes, Roy your explanation makes alot of sense 
timid and Timmie's are pretty close, i can see it because from what Ive heard there scared to show themselves and usually strike and run, there very timid to stand and fight


----------



## Roy Harding (21 Mar 2007)

mckee19 said:
			
		

> rolls of the tongue just like Roll up the Rim does ha ha
> 
> i knew there had to be something more to it then saying it just because it rhymes, Roy your explanation makes alot of sense
> timid and Timmie's are pretty close, i can see it because from what Ive heard there scared to show themselves and usually strike and run, there very timid to stand and fight



From what I've read (and heard from friends still serving) "Timmy Taliban" isn't all THAT timid.  He's an intelligent enemy - he can put up one hell of a fight - don't under estimate him.

"Timmy Taliban" is a nickname, much like "Jerry", "Nip", and "Fritz" were in past conflicts.  Just because you can belittle him with nicknames doesn't mean he isn't a worthy enemy - keep that in mind.

In the meantime - "Timmy Taliban" does have a little bit of alliterative fun to it, doesn't it?!

Roy


----------



## mckee19 (21 Mar 2007)

haha yes it does 

i guess i have alot more to learn about the taliban, ive only heard a few stories from a couple guys who have been...but im sure no one fully understands untill they have actually been


----------



## Blackadder1916 (23 Mar 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> When I first got into the military, those who were scared to do things (the death slide, rappel, that type of thing) were called "Timmies".  I always assumed this had something to do with being "timid", or perhaps related to Charles Dicken's character - "Tiny Tim".



I too remember the 'Timmy' reference being used for those either scared or physically unable to do certain activities.  But, I heard it (plus am embarrassed to admit that I also used it) well before I joined the military, though I also heard it used during my career, once to describe certain aircrew badges.  Timmy wings, the ones with the short wings that can't fly , i.e. Airmedevac, Flt Steward, etc. 

The 'Tiny Tim' relationship is close, but it (probably) is more directly referring to the Easter Seals ambassadors, the crippled kids who were called 'Timmy'.


----------



## Jammer (24 Mar 2007)

After three tours Afghanistan I never once heard the term "Timmie Taliban".
Sounds to me like an urban legend or tough guy talk from the "Hesco Hobbits" in KAF.


----------



## Good2Golf (28 Mar 2007)

Jammer said:
			
		

> After three tours Afghanistan I never once heard the term "Timmie Taliban".
> Sounds to me like an urban legend or tough guy talk from the *"Hesco Hobbits" * in KAF.



Now that I've heard.....kind of like when guys in Mirage talking to you say "You going 'up North'?" and use their fingures in quotes...

G2G


----------



## HItorMiss (28 Mar 2007)

+1 Jammer


I have heard lot's of names but never Timmie

Johnny Jihad
Hadji

The list goes on but never Timmie


----------



## Centurian1985 (28 Mar 2007)

mckee19 said:
			
		

> i can see it because from what Ive heard there scared to show themselves and usually strike and run, there very timid to stand and fight



These are usually called guerilla tactics.  Quite popular worldwide when the enemy force has superior numbers and equipment and many static sites to use as targets. 

You might have seen a popular film called 'Wolverines' "Red Dawn" (thanks GAP), where American high school students were depicted as using the same tactics, but it was of course smart and honorable because they were fighting for the american way of life.  A lot of times the view on tactics is all based on perception.


----------



## GAP (28 Mar 2007)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> These are usually called guerilla tactics.  Quite popular worldwide when the enemy force has superior numbers and equipment and many static sites to use as targets.
> 
> You might have seen a popular film called 'Wolverines', where American high school students were depicted as using the same tactics, but it was of course smart and honorable because they were fighting for the american way of life.  A lot of times the view on tactics is all based on perception.



The movie was called Red Dawn and the students opposing the Soviet Invasion of the US called themselves the "wolverines"


----------

